# Covenant of Redemption question



## Mikemonte517 (Dec 10, 2017)

Hey All,

First time on the forum and definitely an eager newbie to the depth of a lot of these concepts. I am simultaneously learning about the COR and seeing it play out in Christ’s teachings in the book of John. It’s great stuff. While I am also building a relationship with a Jehovahs Witness with whom I am starting to have open dialogue about the Bible. So I see that Christ submitted himself to the Father because of the COR and not because he is inferior or not God himself. (Or at least that’s how I understand it)

Where would you guys reference preincarnate Christ passages in the Bible to to show his eternal worth as God himself to be able to back up my position to a JW?

From there I think it would be easy to explain Christ’s submissive language in John as a beautiful picture of him walking out the COR.

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deleteduser99 (Jan 6, 2018)

Welcome to the Board, brother!

The thing is, there is no shortage of passages to show his preincarnate worth. JWs are many times taught to simply refuse to believe it. A friend of mine tried explaining the deity of Christ from John using the Greek, and the JW used unacceptably poor —willfully ignorant!—Greek analysis to refute him. That’s not to say this is the case with this guy, but beware of it. God may open His eyes through your labor!

I think the one you will really want to listen to is James White. This is the kind of thing he works to study and answer. You’ll get no end of good from him.

Maybe this will help you?
http://vintage.aomin.org/Witnesses.html

May God bless your labors!


----------



## JTB.SDG (Jan 6, 2018)

Win them with good passages, but no less with genuine humility and love. Show them real grace, compassion, and love; this may open the door of their hearts to hear any truth you have to help them understand.


----------



## Dachaser (Jan 9, 2018)

Mikemonte517 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> First time on the forum and definitely an eager newbie to the depth of a lot of these concepts. I am simultaneously learning about the COR and seeing it play out in Christ’s teachings in the book of John. It’s great stuff. While I am also building a relationship with a Jehovahs Witness with whom I am starting to have open dialogue about the Bible. So I see that Christ submitted himself to the Father because of the COR and not because he is inferior or not God himself. (Or at least that’s how I understand it)
> 
> ...


I would use the Passages in Isaiah where God declares that he alone is the true God, and He alone is the Savior of Mankind, and contrast that with when Peter declared Jesus as Our great God and Savior. use the KJV, as the JW accept that translation only besides their own mistranslation.


----------

